# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Nieuw hier.

## peet39

Hallo ik ben peet 39 jaar en ben op dit moment overgestapt op een nieuw Antidepriesiva en wil graag wat ervaringen delen op dit gebied.

----------

